

Shareholder urges Nintendo to develop for mobile platforms - jessedhillon
http://www.polygon.com/2014/2/26/5450938/shareholder-urges-nintendo-to-develop-for-mobile-platforms

======
officialjunk
Virtual console on ios and android please

------
jessedhillon
_" Just think of paying 99 cents just to get Mario to jump a little higher."_

It _might_ be the right thing for Nintendo to get into mobile gaming, but I
don't think this would be the reason why.

